# Mark Biggers



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

Dont know if anyone noticed, but Mark Biggers was at the Jap show last weekend and only entered the RWYB category. He ran [email protected] in his 32GTR and must be worthy of some congratulations ? If I am not mistaken its a home grown car built with the talents of MGT racing and some helpful hints from RK Ron himself. Take a look at JapShow - Report Finale 2006, see for yourselves. If I have missed this in another thread, then apologies, but if not, well done Mark !:thumbsup:


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes, well done...a few tenths left in there yet i me thinks!!


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

:bowdown1: well done any one know engine spec of the car?


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

800 bhp, bit of NOS, i'm sure Mark wont mind me sharing this pic....










Chris


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes a great achievement would have been the fastest run at show last year.Spoke to Mark after no Nos used on the run,step Two cams,Tomei internals,sump extension,adj oil pump,seq box I forget the other bits oh and some DIY copper tube? did not like to ask him what it was for.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tim at svs said:


> Dont know if anyone noticed, but Mark Biggers was at the Jap show last weekend and only entered the RWYB category. He ran [email protected] in his 32GTR and must be worthy of some congratulations ?


Hi Tim 

I posted on 8th October 2006 @ 10:07 PM 

since this is not just Tims thread.
Well done for getting so far Barrie.
*Congrats on your first 9 Mark especially as not running in pro class.*
Really feel sorry for John and Mick. 
Mick, your time will come, just like Tim.
Sorry for Ronnie as well. Cars must be getting tired as end of the year!
Overall, a great day out.

So Yes


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

What is the spec of your car Mark, is it stripped out etc? Tremendous result, breaking into the 9's takes some doing:smokin:


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi guys!

Thank you so much for all your comment and your congratulations. Building and modifying this car has been very much a labour of love over the past six months and, believe me, there have been times when I have thought about throwing in the towel. The engine and gearbox have been in and out so many times to achieve the result I have that I think I can do it blindfold now !!!!! I acknowledge the enormous help and advice I have had from various friends and colleagues. Garth at MGT Racing has assisted me especially, by giving me space in his workshop, advising me throughout the project, often at impossible times of day (trust me, I can be difficult when things are going wrong and he and his staff have coped woinderfully with my tempers), so a massive thanks to all of them. Ron at RK Tuning has been a huge help in offering advice and supplying parts, frequently to impossible dealines! Sorry, Ron, for all the phone calls at rediculous times. Thanks also to RB Motorsport for their help and advice. A massive thanks to my business partner at Helena Wines for putting up with my moods and generally unresonable behaviour - thanks Charles.

Now, here is a brief spec on the car:

The car is in full road trim, apart from the rear seats being removed to accommodate race harnesses, and has been driven to and from every event.
I am not running nitrous, even though th facilty is fitted to the car. The present fuel system will not cope with any additional demand.
My engine is a 2.8 stoker with a billet crank, pistons and 'H' pattern rods. A 6speed sequential gearbox is fitted, together with a GT42 Turbo and 1000cc injectors, home-made 5inch downpipe, Autronic ECU (by the way the copper pipe in the picture is my det-can!). There are lots and lots of other mods, some minor and some more important, but I would here for ever if I were to list them all.

I am hoping to run the car on the 29th October at Shakespeare Raceway, Avon Park, in the final round of the Jap Racer Series, which I am currently leading. I am hoping for even better than 9.9secs.

Thanks to all and take care,

Mark Biggers.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I was quite shocked actually... Seen it roll up, noticed the perspex windows and thought hummmmm.... Then Bang... 9.9! Quality!


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Considering you drove to and from the track and didn't have any mechanical problems (unlike most of the 'bigguns'), makes the achviement even more impressive Just a couple of questions, what make is the billet crank, rods and pistons, and the inside i know it's not stripped but apart from the rear seats is anything else removed, air con etc.


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

ZXSpectrum said:


> I was quite shocked actually... Seen it roll up, noticed the perspex windows and thought hummmmm.... Then Bang... 9.9! Quality!


hmmm no prespex windows on marks car its all glass, anyway if i haven't said it already mark congratulations :smokin: mate i'll give you a bell later.

all the best 
Matt


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Well done m8.

What time do you think the car has in it?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

just wanted to put forward my congratulations too Mark.
great time. very impressive for RWYB. i believe it is the fastest run of all time in RWYB.

class car, and top chap.

cheers.

ps. does this get me any free wine???


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Not a good photo, but anyway...

Well done, i was very impressed


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

yep , your car did not go un-noticed mark 

very well done and youve had the best mapper on it too !!!! 

If you need anymore help with the flat shift give us a call - ours works a treat when at 9000rpm 

was that your first time out on the strip ?

Barrie


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> I posted on 8th October 2006 @ 10:07 PM
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave , but i do need some serious practice in our car - it was my first time on the strip so it wont be long till i get to grips with it properly

Barrie


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*times*



Milko said:


> Well done m8.
> 
> What time do you think the car has in it?


I would like to think that there is a 9.6, perhaps 9.5 in the car, but my next runs will supply the proof!


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Barrie
I have now ordered one for the car i am hoping to fit it this weekend and do a bit more to the car

best regards mark


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

As i said on the phone mate, well done!!!

Rob


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

M3855 said:


> I would like to think that there is a 9.6, perhaps 9.5 in the car, but my next runs will supply the proof!


Good luck with it. :smokin:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

M3855 said:


> Thanks Barrie
> I have now ordered one for the car i am hoping to fit it this weekend and do a bit more to the car
> 
> best regards mark



It can be a pain in the **** to start with getting it set up but it is a good set up and the gears go in awesome at 9k rpm

Barrie


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Well done Mark  

I saw your runs and they looked Awesome, but even on the 9.9 it looked like there were still a few 1/10ths to be had 

Cheers 

Rog


----------

